# böki



## Oishi

Hi!  A friend recently wrote me to say "böki a [my name]-t."  Has anyone any notion what "böki" here means?  Thanks.


----------



## Puppancs

Interesting.
bökni - to poke
So if you were "Juli' then "böki a Julit" probably would refer to a sexual content, I'm afraid of.
If it were "bökdösi" or "piszkálja", that would mean simple "poking", "bothering" or "annoying".


----------



## Zsanna

Hello Oishi and welcome to our forum

Wasn't it on Facebook? "Poke" used there is called "bök" in Hungarian (or some variation of it) so it could come from there, meaning... well... 
It's only ardent (at least more than me) FB users who know what it is used for really, for me it means something like: "hello there"/"Haven't had your news"/"What's up?", etc. etc.


----------



## francisgranada

Szerintem ez a "böki" eléggé "context sensitive" (hogy így mondjam ...)

Van (vagy legalább is volt) olyan, hogy "Ez már böki!" aminek az értelme egyértelműen pozitív. Viszont használatosak olyasféle kifejezések is, mint pl. "böki a szememet" aminek az értelme inkább negatív ("irritál engem" vagy valami hasonló). 

Na most, "böki a Julit", minden további részlet vagy kontextus nélkül, nem jelentheti azt is hogy a Julit irritálja, zavarja, bosszantja ... (nem _basszantja _) az "ipse" vagy az "illető személy"?

Mit a véleményetek?


----------



## Zsanna

francisgranada said:


> Szerintem ez a "böki" eléggé "context sensitive" (hogy így mondjam ...)


Yes, I agree. More context could certainly help there. 




francisgranada said:


> Van (vagy legalább is volt) olyan, hogy "Ez már böki!" aminek az értelme egyértelműen pozitív.


I don't know your sentence but didn't you think of "Ez már döfi!" by chance? (That is appreciative, so could be called positive, too.)


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> ... I don't know your sentence but didn't you think of "Ez már döfi!" by chance? ...


Yes, I think you are right .  You surely know the phenomenon, when one does pronounce something, let's say four times, then it becomes quite acceptable (if not "_addirittura_"  correct ...)

P.S. _Addirittura _is an Italian word that I am not able to translate in English, sorry ...)


----------

